# Whats your favorite CANISTER filter for smaller tanks?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi,

I decided to buy a CANISTER for my Fluval Flora ,and I wonder which model is the best for smaller tanks.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

oh wow.. just googled..
I'd love to get a 2211 
Didn't know it's available.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still prefer Eheims out of all other manufacturers. I would still use the Ecco 2232 for ease of maintenance over the 2211. JMHO.

Stuart


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

I have an eheim 2215 on my Fluval Ebi. I control the flow with the taps.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

2213 classic for sure! Have two and 2215 and love them!


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Rena for the versatility,simplicity and reliability and I would get the XP2.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have XP1's on both my 22Gallon long tanks and they do a great job, I also have eheim filters ecco 2232,2234, 2- 2236 as well as a Pro 3 2075 IMO probably the best filter out there by far.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks all for the inputs 

Which one is more quiet ? , I want the filter for office ,other people are working near me ,it has to be silent.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would say eheim is the quietest.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Eheim would be the quietest for sure. And the 2211 would be more than enough for the Flora.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Rena for the versatility,simplicity and reliability and I would get the XP2.


Ditto, and the cost. Plus you can dial them back with the included valve accessory. Twice the room for media over the XP1


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gregzz4 said:


> Ditto, and the cost. Plus you can dial them back with the included valve accessory. Twice the room for media over the XP1


Thank you for reply but in my opinion more room is not the point as all of them are more than enough for the tanks under 15 gallon. for the smaller tanks which is more important to me is adjustable flow , smaller size and more quiet.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Last night I spent 2 hours reading all the reviews bout Eheim Classic vs Ecco and I could say 90% of pople preferred classic and many of them believed Ecco is not Eheim quality.

All the people which has both they preferred classic over Ecco.

And according to the reviews Ecco is easier to prime and maintenance.

and I found this comparison chart for the external filters :
Cichlid-forum Reviews Section


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think this comparison spreadsheet has a lot of useful info also.

Canister Filter Comparison (Google Docs spreadsheet)


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Hmmm, don't have one, but I'm really hating the HOB I have now.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Hmmm, don't have one, but I'm really hating the HOB I have now.


Sorry to hijack the thread...

Taz, you would love a canister on your 33.
I had my first over 20 years ago (good old Fluval 303 on a 33g).
Creates more thorough circulation than a HOB, especially on a long tank like yours. Nice surface agitation with a spray bar but no noise. Just install it horizontally below the water line and point it up somewhat. More media volume and versatility. Just as easy to maintain, but with less frequency. Less tank to wall clearance required.
Only drawback is the hoses can get dirty if you have diatom probs.
I'm sure there are more benefits but I'm a bit groggy...had a crappy sleep.

Hijack over


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think you can go wrong with the 2211. This comes with the media and double taps, packed and ready to go. http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5809/c7359/p17642633.html


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim Classics are the workhorse of the line and have been around long enough to earn their reputation. The 2211 fell off the grid a while back due to the minimal price difference between that and the 2213. 
Although I still love the Eheim line, issues with the newer models and discontinuation of the original pro series has left us scratching our heads. I have been trying to send in a head for an older Pro for over 5 months now, after not reaching anyone at Eheim I finally gave up and shipped it to Montreal anyways, it was refused and shipped back. Thanks Eheim. On another note many customers who have picked up the Aqua Nova canisters from us have told us they are quieter then even their Eheims. For the 0 issues we have had so far, the price point and the silence, thy are our new faves.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

IMHO, for a smaller fish tank, it's just better to go with a HOB. No point spending over $50 for any sort of filtration. Go big or go home, as in get a bigger tank. Can't go wrong with what's been proven time in and time out...Eheim. If I had to do it all over again, I'd go with eheim. It's like asking yourself, do you want the BMW or Mercedes-Benz of canister filters versus anything else. German engineered, provened, dependable, performer, reliable, and ease of maintenance. Fine tuned over the years making it the brand of choice for many professional fish keepers. I'm not professional enough yet, so I was running a Rena Filstar xP2 on a 10 gallon.

If i had to choo choo choose, I'd chose eheim. Just make sure it's a good deal.


----------

